# Android - Firmware upgrade encountered an issue



## balanga (Apr 27, 2020)

Is there a FreeBSD fix to the problem  enountered here? I've tried using Odin on Windows but haven't managed to fix anything so far. I need to recover my contacts and deleted texts. Don't want to create a factory reinstall image. I'm hoping there is some FreeBSD solution to my problem...


----------



## tingo (Apr 27, 2020)

Not sure what problem you are referring to, but there is Heimdall which runs under Linux (I haven't tested it under FreeBSD). Not sure if that solves your problem.


----------



## balanga (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks, I'll take a look.
The problem is basically a firmware upgrade that does not complete successfully. I was trying to root the device.


----------

